# Name that breed!



## Kid-Penji (May 12, 2004)

Ok, I have always wanted this kind of cat:










I apologise for the bad quality of the picture. I was told it was a Russian Blue.. but i don't think it is.. :? Could anyone shed a little light?

Edit: excuse my ignorance


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm terrible at identifying breeds, but I would say that is not a Russian Blue.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Fur's too long for a russian blue. Maybe it's the scan - but it looks banded? Like a tortie?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would guess that is a Norweiga Forestcat. Absolutely not a Russian Blue at least. 

Search the web for Norweigan Forestcat and compare pictures.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Sol, great to see a Swede! I agree with you, it looks very much like a Norwegian Forest cat (Norsk Skogskatt in Swedish). A popular breed here in Scandinavia (and very cuddly).


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

CyberPet said:


> Sol, great to see a Swede! I agree with you, it looks very much like a Norwegian Forest cat (Norsk Skogskatt in Swedish). A popular breed here in Scandinavia (and very cuddly).


Cool! To Swedes, one from each side of the country


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sol said:


> Cool! To Swedes, one from each side of the country


Or even two 8)


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> Sol said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! To Swedes, one from each side of the country
> ...


But who's counting? 

OK, I'll behave!

Did you find out what breed it was??


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I would say it is a Norwegian Forest cat or a domestic longhaired cat. And the color and pattern is muted tortie, or blue cream tortie. They are called different things.


----------

